# Pastel sketch of the moon



## acr_art (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi all,


after sketching the moon and its craters with/without telescope for some years, I started with pastels using the different grey tones of Koh-i-Noor soft pastels. The size of that sketch is about 30 x 40 cm and it took me about one hour.


Cheers,


Achim


----------

